# Shredder.



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

I lost Shredder the other day. OVer the course of 3-4 days he went downhill, hind end was giving him problems and he was losing weight, but I started removing the others and giving him alone time during meals with supplements and he was totally himself. Great appetite, too. One morning he was totally beyond help when I went to feed them, I would have thought him dead if not for the steady breathing. He was around three years old and the sweetest happiest rat ever. It was pretty unexpected, even as old as he was, he was very spunky and always wanted to go exploring with the young guys. He lead a very rough life, unfortunately. So I guess he is lucky to have lived so long. 



And with his little buddy Bane. Bane died earlier this month, I placed Shredder right next to him out in the yard and planted Dianthus over them both. As corny as it is, when I held him and was comforting him I told him Bane must have left earlier so he'd have someone in ratty Heaven. I made myself cry even more, but it's so ironic that the two who got along best both died within weeks.. One happy, strapping young buck and the oldest most fragile rat I've met.. Very unlikely pair.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

A double tragedy, what a wee shame.... sorry for your loss, they were both lovely looking boys.


----------



## Hephaestion (Jan 27, 2013)

I am so very sorry. Anytime you posted pictures of him, I was always struck by how striking he was and from your descriptions, a nice lad as well. Chin up!


----------



## socal_sarah (Mar 5, 2013)

Sorry for your loss of both boys. I was surprised when I saw you post about Shredder as I just felt like I was beginning to get to "know" him.


----------



## j_kalman (Apr 14, 2013)

You have me sniffling too. I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Shredder. ((hugs))


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

Sorry for your losses. I hope the memories of your two boys bring you many smiles in the days, weeks & years to come.


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you guys.. I wish I had gotten him earlier in life. He was a really special little guy.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. Shredder seemed like such an awesome guy! I'm glad he got to have some wonderful time with you before his time came.


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm sorry for you loss. 

It seems like Shredder and Bane had a special connection in life. Now, they'll be together always.


----------



## RattieLove* (May 1, 2013)

Gosh I'm actually crying right now. I usually never cry over these type of things, although I do get emotional, this is the first time I cried scrolling this thread group..he seemed very sweet and I'm so sorry it ended like that. You seem like an amazing caring owner, I'm very very sorry for your loss although I'm sure he's happy up in rattie heaven c: great rat for a great owner


----------

